# Northsight Management



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone hear of these guys?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Never heard of them. Which means they are a sub. Which means you shouldn't want to work for them.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

It figures,Craigslist is flooded with tons of ads from company's i have never heard of.I don't work for subs.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> It figures,Craigslist is flooded with tons of ads from company's i have never heard of.I don't work for subs.


That's because even bad company's do not advertise on craigslist. Only the worst ones do.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

um....no


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

They called me the other day offering $24 for a grass cut up to 1 acre


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Donkey17 said:


> They called me the other day offering $24 for a grass cut up to 1 acre


But you will make money with the volume:whistling2:


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

They want it cut weekly for that $24. I laughed at her and said have a good day


----------

